# Hymer B675 - Cab Windows Insulation Blankets



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

Just got a Hymer B675 and was wondering if anyone can help by telling me where I can get a set of cab insulation blinds from. Going to be using the MH a lot during the winter so I thought they would be useful.

Any help much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Try Van Comfort, they do A class screens indifferent materials
and very helpful.
Dave

www.vancomfort.co.uk


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

An alternative is to speak to Silverscreens. Many of us have them and I think most if not all are happy with them.
http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/

They're not just for winter use. If you are in a hot climate, they make a huge difference in the summer. Last year we would not have survived the 30º - 35º C temperatures in Bavaria without them.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

another shout for Silver Screens, our van had them when we got it, and if it hadn't I might have baulked at the price, but if I lost or damaged them now I would replace them IMMEDIATELY, they are a truly excellent product!!!


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Just thought I would let you know that I took delivery of a set of SilverScreens today and they fit perfectly. Thanks for the recommendations and advice. Cheers

Dipper


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Can I ask how you fit your silverscreens on the Hymer windscreens please.

Ron


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Ron

Well I've only fitted them the once and it was pretty straight forward. I have a RHD with a right-hand door and no door on the left. So I start on the left by opening the sliding windows and put the flap on the inside and then shut the window trapping the left side. It then goes under the left mirror and there are three holes for the wipers. On mine, the wipers come through the glass of the screen under the drivers mirror and then a pocket fits over the drivers door (this is done when it is open) and then you slowly close the door sliding the screen up slightly until you get a tight fit. The you fasten fettle about to get a nice fit, fit the suckers and its done. Did this in the a breeze yesterday (force 6 in Orkney!) and it was not a problem. Once they were in position it was very stable with the wind blowing across it. They look really well built and come with a draw-string bag for storage.

Hope all that makes sense, but let me know if you want more details.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very straightforward as Michael has explained. If your Hymer is a bit older than his (like mine) the wipers and mirrors may be a bit different, but the logic is the same. This link shows the fitting section on the Silverscreens website.
http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/A class fitting.html


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Thanks Michael and Philip for the information, I think you explained it very well, the only difference is my door is on the left and my wipers are through the body rather than the glass.
I shall now look into getting a set.

Ron


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We've just bought a set of Silverscreens (including the optional mesh insert) for our Hymer B675 and they do fit well, following the advice on their website. They cost us £280 with discount for cash and collection from Cleckheaton.

The advice to clean the inside of the passenger window thoroughly is well worth taking - in our case a glass scraper and meths were needed.

P&L


----------

